# Hot pickled garlic.



## Steve H (Aug 17, 2020)

I like pickled garlic. It is great to eat by itself. Or with a bunch of other recipes. One of my favorites is to slice it thin and put it on top of garlic bread before putting it in the oven. And in salads, pizza, and in salsa for a surprise hit of vinegar. 
So I got to thinking about spicy pickled garlic.  I only had a few bulbs in the house. So this is a small batch. Barely a pint worth.








The brine is from a batch of cayenne infused vinegar I did, oh, about 6 months ago.Unsealed it and took a taste. It is unbelievable! Not real hot. Perfect paring with the vinegar. The quart I got it from had about 12 cayenne peppers in it. And was vacuum sealed the entire time.
I put a brine, about 3/4 of a pint. And added 2 tsp of kosher salt. And heated it enough to dissolve the salt. Just about a simmer.
I put the garlic and a few of the peppers in a pint jar. And added:
1/8 tsp pickle crisp
1/8 tsp mustard seed
1/2 tsp dill seed
Vacuum sealed. And it'll sit for a week before trying.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 17, 2020)

Yep I love hot pickled garlic. Your's looks delicious


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 17, 2020)

Those look really good.  So these would be a refrigerator mix, not shelf-stable?


----------



## xray (Aug 17, 2020)

Looks great Steve! I have a bunch of pepper vinegar laying around from last year so this is a great idea to use up some of it.

I have a jar of regular store bought pickled garlic in the fridge too but I think a homemade spicy version would be so much better.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 17, 2020)

Looks great Steve bet that is full of flavor


----------



## Steve H (Aug 17, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Yep I love hot pickled garlic. Your's looks delicious


Thanks Jake!



thirdeye said:


> Those look really good.  So these would be a refrigerator mix, not shelf-stable?


Thanks! No, these are not shelf stable.



xray said:


> Looks great Steve! I have a bunch of pepper vinegar laying around from last year so this is a great idea to use up some of it.
> 
> I have a jar of regular store bought pickled garlic in the fridge too but I think a homemade spicy version would be so much better.


Thank you! I haven't had the store bought variant before.



smokerjim said:


> Looks great Steve bet that is full of flavor


Thanks Jim! I'm betting they will be too.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 17, 2020)

Woah. Big LIKE!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 17, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Woah. Big LIKE!


Thanks!


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 17, 2020)

Wow Steve...you just never cease to amaze me with the stuff you're turning out. I did a huge batch of pickled garlic quite a while back using the spicy brine you posted. Took a while for the flavor to infuse into the garlic but it was amazing!!



thirdeye said:


> So these would be a refrigerator mix, not shelf-stable?



Steve answered your question but I'll expand on it. Garlic is a root vegetable and susceptible to forming botulism if kept in a wet, closed environment at room temperature. In the fridge it's too cold for botulism to form so it'll be safe in there for a long time. The only safe way to make garlic shelf stable is to get it to a minimum temp of 250 for at least three minutes, and the entire clove, including the inside, must attain and maintain that temp. Not trying to revamp an old thread, but I learned all of this from Chef Jimmy and Dave Omak them posted a thread on making garlic and herb infused olive oil. This link is for informational purposes only and not self promotion.






						Making Garlic & Herb Infused Olive Oil And Pepper Vinegar: Full Tutorial W/ Lotsa Pics
					

Couple notes: this is going to be very long and highly detailed. It's not really about canning or preserving so don't know if it should go into that sub-forum. The bottles I'm using are too small to put a pig or cow in so I'm gonna stay away from my two most trusted forums. This seems like a...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




This is lengthy but will take you through all the necessary steps

Robert


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 17, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Wow Steve...you just never cease to amaze me with the stuff you're turning out. I did a huge batch of pickled garlic quite a while back using the spicy brine you posted. Took a while for the flavor to infuse into the garlic but it was amazing!!
> 
> Steve answered your question but I'll expand on it. Garlic is a root vegetable and susceptible to forming botulism if kept in a wet, closed environment at room temperature. In the fridge it's too cold for botulism to form so it'll be safe in there for a long time. The only safe way to make garlic shelf stable is to get it to a minimum temp of 250 for at least three minutes, and the entire clove, including the inside, must attain and maintain that temp. Not trying to revamp an old thread, but I learned all of this from Chef Jimmy and Dave Omak them posted a thread on making garlic and herb infused olive oil. This link is for informational purposes only and not self promotion.
> 
> ...



Yep, that's why I asked.   Garlic infused vinegar is much safer to make and store and like you mentioned garlic oils if not processed properly can be a playground for  Clostridium Botulinum.  Here is a great read on making FLAVORED VINEGARS.


----------

